# Kage Baker 6/10/1952 - 1/31/2010 RIP



## murphy (Feb 1, 2010)

Kage Baker died this morning.   

Green Man Review / 24 January 2010


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 1, 2010)

Not having known she had been suffering from cancer, this is a jolt. I thank you for bringing it in, but the news saddens me nonetheless.....


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 1, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this.  I had not known that she was ill.

I had the opportunity to meet Ms. Baker once, a few years ago.  I loved her books, especially the Company novels.  I think I'll have to read them again, now, in tribute.

Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## murphy (Feb 1, 2010)

From everything I've heard, it was a very fast acting cancer and it wasn't very long from the diagnosis to her death; a matter of a month or two, I think.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah.  Cancer can be crappy that way.  A knitting friend of mine has a brain tumor.  He was diagnosed, oh, six months or so ago, I think, and the doctors apparently don't expect him to last much more than a month or two more at most.


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm shocked. I didn't have a clue that anything was amiss. Very sad. So much more she could have written.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 1, 2010)

That's sad new indeed.

Like everyone else here it would seem, I had no idea she was even ill!

R.I.P.


----------

